# Erie Boats



## Guiddo (Mar 29, 2005)

During the 90's had a 23'Pursuit Cuddy on Erie for 10 years - moved to Columbus - sold the boat - approaching retirement and will have more time to invest in Erie - considering a center consol this time - 20 - 23 range - wanted comments on anyone's experience with cc on Erie - would really appreciate reommendations on make - set up etc - had a chance to meet some of the OGF staff at the Columbus Boat show today - great group - most helpfull


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Guiddo, The only problem I have seen with CC's is that they can be VERY wet boats on Lake Erie. You will need some sort of weather protection if you are serious about Erie angling. Good luck with your search.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

If I had to do it all over again I'd go with a walk around cuddy or a sportcraft hard top.

I love my CC, but its a wet ride and the room behind the CC is limited.

22' 1996 Wellcraft. Hardcore fishing machine...1 seat...in front of the helm.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I fished out of a mako center counsel for years. Great boat, but nowhere to hide. Not very comfortable in a rough water situation. Wouldn't do it again. Need some protection out there.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Reel Bad Habit said:


> Guiddo, The only problem I have seen with CC's is that they can be VERY wet boats on Lake Erie. You will need some sort of weather protection if you are serious about Erie angling. Good luck with your search.


Depends what it is, I don't get wet in my W/A and go out in some tough stuff.








Just kiddin, here it is, 22 degree deadrise full cabin and hardtop.








But ya, most of 'em...keep the raincoats out.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

The only way to have a true "dry ride" is to get a boat with some type of cuddy. The problem to me is they don't trailer or store as well, due to their size. I've spent thousands of hours over the past 10 or 15 years on Erie and other big waters in alot of different boats-most of the big name walleye tourney boats. No matter what claims are made for a hulls dry ride, they are all wet under the right conditions. Two years ago I fished 9 or 10 tourneys in my partners Triton LTS 240 CC. A real sweet boat and handled rough stuff better than any other tourney boat I'd ever been in (3 or 4 extra feet length didn't hurt). It trailers easily and fishes more like a small boat (I prefer to fish from tourney-style boats over larger boats for many reasons) but it could still be a wet ride at times. 

I guess the bottom line is the trade off between fisahability/trailerability and dryness. I own 2 sets of real good raingear!  Good luck.

Tim


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

We owned a 31' Chris Scorpion for 10 yrs, ran a 24' Laguna, a 22' Pursuit, a 21' Pursuit, tournament fished in Contenders from 21- 31', from '84 to present. CC or the funnest boat on the lake in warm weather, and with the hi-tech gear available today there's no reason to be unconfortable in any conditions, But not everyone owns 500 dollar rainsuits and Gore-Tex snowmobil suits. Like all aspects of boating ... it's all a matter of priorities and compromises. Noone can make these decisions for you. 

Good luck, and have a ball in whatever you get, and be safe.

PS Steve Carlson at www.southshoremarine.com would be a great source of info for you.


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

CCs are nice to fish out of but are wet and cold. My brother has a GW Strike 25 CC and fishes out of Geneva. Great boat, but no place to hide from the cold wind. I have a Lund Tyee 185-full windshield and canvas and I and my family are comfortable from April to November. I would stay away from cuddys as they have very little room to fish. A Lund Baron 21' is an awesome boat as are the Key West or Scout 22-24 foot walkarounds.

Jim


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The answer is obvious. Get another 23' *Pursuit*!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

My 19' Trophy is great for fishability, but wet in any type of headwind. Have to keep it under 15 mph to keep from soaking everyone. I plan to add some type of curtain setup very soon.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

here's my vote, but im a little partial


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

Im Down Here In Wheeling, Still Looking For A Better Erie Boat, Wanting A 20 Ft Or Bigger Fiberglass With An Outboard For Under 7000.00 ,, Looked Everywhere For A Year, Cant Find Anything.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i found mine on boattrader.com and i looked for well over a year. i had to drive to fla. to pick it up and it was very well worth it.. you will pay more than 7 grand, unless you get very lucky and find one somebody just wants to get rid of.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

my biggest complaint with the CC's besides the lack of protection in inclement weather is the cockpit size. Always seems like they have a ton of room up front but not all that much behind the leaning post. I know a lot of guys like 'em but I prefer a more wider/longer cockpit like you might find with a walkaround or even some dual consoles.
Since the helm is not as far forward as other boats, I'm sure the ride can be nicer at times though.
my 2 cents.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

I love my CC as far as seeing all the rods, walking forward 
towards the bow when netting fish and general fishability.
The weather things not that big of deal. You will get wet
in any boat. The only thing I dont like is, seating is limited
and it can be tiresome after a long day of rough water. One 
thing that I really love is perch fishing from CC. You can run
laps around the console if you choose to.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

that is a nice boat i will start watching that web site
greg


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Evileye hit the nail on the head. Fishability is great and can be a perch machine with many people all over the boat. It really maximizes the fishing surface area.

If you think about it, most of our time and fun should be devoted to fishing outside the cockpit.

T-Tops on a CC adds to the versatility providing opportunities for a drier ride as well as storage area. You can get a T-top that folds down if storage is an issue.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll give my vote to the walk around. Dry storage down below, enough privacy/space for a head, maybe even enough room to sleep two adults. With a bimini top it keeps the spray off and offers some shade on those blazin hot summer days trolling Erie. Plus, the walk around enables one to get to the bow to handle an anchor, planer board mast, or cast/drift for eyes...always one of my favorite spots. I currently have a cuddy which makes it difficult but not impossible to 'walk around' to handle the anchor, but it sleeps 2 easily. My next boat will be a true walk around, but I still like my 22 foot Pursuit cuddy cabin quite a lot.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

heres my rig- 1990 24ft thompson hardtop 240 fisherman, mercruiser i/o 175hp. Came loaded with a trailer for 4k, stringers just replaced last year, what do you guys think??? She maxes out at around 34 knts, not bad for 7,300 lbs


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

george, i love the hardtop. saw a 23' sportcraft express at the boat show and ive been dreaming about one since almost to the point of selling the house and moving into a smaller one, just so i could afford the hardtop


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

EZ, I hear you on the hardtop!! My next boat will be the Baha 251 GLE. Hopefully sooner than later


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Got One said:


> EZ, I hear you on the hardtop!! My next boat will be the Baha 251 GLE. Hopefully sooner than later


That's a nice ride...!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

The Glacier bay's are nice for Erie too...just don't see to many of them.
Here's a link.

http://www.glacierbaycats.com/lineup_2680cr.html

There's a couple of other hard tops that's used in the northwest that would be idea for Erie. I'd have to do a little digging to find them though.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Got One said:


> EZ, I hear you on the hardtop!! My next boat will be the Baha 251 GLE. Hopefully sooner than later


oh, dont think i didnt have a few dreams that involved the 23' baha on the end. i just happen to have the ad for the sportcraft on the wall. wow, i got issues.lol.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Rodney,That's a great boat, but i'd have to hit the mega to get it!! I'm still hoping to get one with a scratch off That boat reminds me of the old 27ft sportcat. They're just none out there and sportcraft has no plans to re-introduce them..


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Got One said:


> Rodney,That's a great boat, but i'd have to hit the mega to get it!! I'm still hoping to get one with a scratch off That boat reminds me of the old 27ft sportcat. They're just none out there and sportcraft has no plans to re-introduce them..


You talking about this one?
http://www.sportcraftboats.com/Vessels/272/272home.asp


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I was thinking PrinceCrafts. They looked pretty nice for both family and rec. Buddy has the walk around in a 24ft Scout. Nice but shallow. Not good on a choppy day if you loose half the crew.:C


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> You talking about this one?
> http://www.sportcraftboats.com/Vessels/272/272home.asp


 No, it was a Catamaran. I'll try to find a link. Awesome boat!!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Evileye said:


> .....................
> 
> The weather things not that big of deal. ...........


Do we live on the same planet? 

Are you fishing the same Lake Erie....north of Ohio?   

Evileye....when do you launch? How many times do you fish each month? What species do you fish?:B :B :B


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

here is a pic. The one I seen in person had twin outboards.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Got One said:


> here is a pic. The one I seen in person had twin outboards.


Okay, that is a nice one. I had no idea SC made a Cat. I can say I've ever saw one on the big lakes either. That would big a rare find.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Man that things half V-Haul! Too Cool.:B


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

Man, if the weather is no big deal, then I must be a wimp  . Early April, Mid October and November are great fishing months, but it does get mightly chilly with even a small breeze. Every year, there are 3 or 4 days of late fishing made a whole lot better by being able to put the canvas up.

Jim


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Anybody that fishes Erie knows how quickly it can change. I would not want to be 12 miles out in a CC when a thunerstorm kicks up. Also, alot of us do not get to pick and choose the days we go based on the weather, we fish when we can.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Bobinstow90 said:


> Do we live on the same planet?
> 
> Are you fishing the same Lake Erie....north of Ohio?
> 
> Evileye....when do you launch? How many times do you fish each month? What species do you fish?:B :B :B



No doubt! Mother Erie can be just that, a bad A** Mother when she wants to be.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Bobinstow I have had my center console since 1991. Its a 21'
Starcraft. Its seen the likes of lake Ontario also. Fished some
6 to 8 footers out of her. I fish almost every weekend thru oct.
mostly on sundays and an occasional saturday afternoon because
I work half days. I am a little more picky as to my fishing days now
that shes paid off. Run riggers, dipseys, jets and boards. Dont
get me wrong if I had the money Id surely have a little better
Boat. Just have to grabem and hold on baby.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

For the money, I've always thought the Thompson hardtops looked like a great Lake Erie boat. Heavy and deep...but I've read on many forums where guys would say they were underpowered. The ones I've seen under power seemed to "plow" through the waves rather than ride them. Regardless, they seem to be great family boats, as the interior depth would keep kids and Dads safely inside at all times. 

I love hardtops, but would not have one with fixed windows, rather a full canvas enclosure that could be zipped on and off would be preferred. I have two friends who own 25' Carolina Classics, and that is one heckuva nice feature. I also do not like walkarounds, as it decreases space in the cabin, and who really walks around the bow of their boat anyways?

I've ridden in a WorldCat and the ride was awesome. Very pricey though...

I've also been on a Hewescraft 22' SeaRunner many times, and for a tin boat, it's damn nice, and it rides the chop very well...only thing that bothers me is the helm is so far forward...which can prove problematic when powering into the wind. Guess that explains the 5" scuppers on the inside of the open bow...

Center consoles never made much sense to me...as they afford little, if any protection from the elements. I know my wife would enjoy getting a tan...but the kids need to get out of the sun (and so does Dad...). I can see a need for their demand in a tournament setting, but for just recreational fishing, I often have wondered if the guys that own them aren't wishing for something that offers a bit more protection. 

I guess each make and model has it's pros and cons...but for me, I'll take a hardtop with a nice beam everyday of the week.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Center Console rigs typically have a very steep deadrise which is great for boats that need to get up and go and FAST in rough water. They are really good boats in rough water and will just about beat any boat to the spot in rough conditions. They have there time and place and have some downfalls but for some offshore tourney boats they can't be beat, most of the CC boats made are targeting offshore anglers in salt water for the most part.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Good discussion guys. I have a couple questions for the hard top guys.
When the winds blowing alot of the people I see trolling are trolling with
the waves. Very few quarter or or run into the waves. Therfore the winds
still blowing in your face. In the summer when its 90 degrees out do you
feel like an egg frying in a pan because of no air circulation. I do not
like to be caught on erie in any storm but i have and dont want to make
a habit of it. And yes I got wet in my boat and a boat with a bimini. I need
a boat that will fish erie and the inland lakes like Berlin, Mosquito etc. If I
was fishing erie and erie only I too like the Thompson Hard top. But if
I had the opportunity To buy a new boat, It would have a walk thru windshield with room to move up front, swivel seats and plenty of storage. Robalo or grady white both make nice glass boats like this with my second choice a lund. Not that lunds are second to any but Im looking at the weight
issue.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Had a 17' Tracker Pro Deep V, fished the heck out of lake Erie with it, got wet. Moved up to a 20' Lund Pro V LE with all the goodied, GOT WET. Moved up to a 23' Seaswirl walkaround, DO NOT get wet. Hard top on the boat is the greatest thing evern invented. If I want to get out of the sun I just stand under it, if I want to stay out of the rain and the wind snap on the curtains and it is a great ride. With a 21 degree deadrise she takes the waves and handles the water. Plenty of room to rig, stand and move around behind the captains chairs. The cabin is a great place to store stuff and take a little nap if you had a bad day. Heck I can even turn on the autopilot and just let her drive herself. 

Trailering is a little difficult ($$$$$$$$) at 8 mpg in the Tundra but I leave her up in Port Clinton for April and May then come home and fish downtown Cleveburg the rest of the year. 

Looked at a CC very seriously but sure am glad I bought the walkaround.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Evileye said:


> Good discussion guys. I have a couple questions for the hard top guys.
> When the winds blowing alot of the people I see trolling are trolling with
> the waves. Very few quarter or or run into the waves. Therfore the winds
> still blowing in your face. In the summer when its 90 degrees out do you
> ...




not at all, my thompson hartop has the 2 safari windows in it- basically they are about 8 inches tall and around 18 inches long ( 2 of them on both sides) they allow you to pull them out (on hinges) so that there is a huuuge draft of air coming in when your trolling, it definitly makes it real nice. I also mounted 2 small 8 inch fans on my rig for extra circulation. Nothing like running home with a limit of walleye on a 90 degree day and have the wind in your face the whole way home in a hardtop.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is the boat I got last summer. 24'. I like it so far. The only drawback I see so far is the big box in the rear for the IO. If I had to do it all again, I might look into an Outboard with the SST transom to save room in the back of the deck. Other than that, its beautiful....especially that hard-top.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Evileye said:


> Robalo or grady white both make nice glass boats like this with my second choice a lund. Not that lunds are second to any but Im looking at the weight
> issue.



Evileye,
Rabalo had ceased production several years ago but it seems I had read they were going to resume production. I'm not sure if that ever happened. They did make one heck of a nice boat though.  
Nothing needs to be said about a Grady, they're the real deal.  
I have a hardtop with a full bulkhead w/door across the back of the cabin. It's a very nice feature for the early season with a portable heater inside.  
All four side windows slide and the aft windows have screens that work well when the bugs start to party. I also have a portable 12v 8" fan that I can run off the cigarette lighter. It's a very comfortable boat to me. The only way I'll get wet is if it sinks...!


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Theres a nice Robalo 227 on ebay right now for 42000. Thats a
little to much to spend right now.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Here's another Northwestern style boat that would be great for weekend Erie anglers. The prices aren't too bad on the boats...but of course when you go to engine them is when it's really going to hurt...!  I can see twins hanging off either of these babies.  

Check these links.

http://www.c-dory.com/boats/index.html

Be sure to checkout the slideshow link under the 22" cursier.
http://pilothouseboats.net/cdory.html


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

what do you think about the rangers skeeters tritons for lake erie if you can only fish 30 days a year
greg


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

GotOne-I know where there's a twenty some ft.(guessing 24-27) Sportscraft hardtop, on a trailer, gathering dust. A farmer has it in S. Portage cty. and far as I know he doesn't use it-or even fish! It looks to need some major clean up and ??? I'll talk to him and see if it's available-and post it on here. or PM me for a phone number.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> GotOne-I know where there's a twenty some ft.(guessing 24-27) Sportscraft hardtop, on a trailer, gathering dust. A farmer has it in S. Portage cty. and far as I know he doesn't use it-or even fish! It looks to need some major clean up and ??? I'll talk to him and see if it's available-and post it on here. or PM me for a phone number.


 PM Sent Thanks....


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

I love this hardtop for erie and the front windows open all the way up from bottom to top


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Here's another Northwestern style boat that would be great for weekend Erie anglers. The prices aren't too bad on the boats...but of course when you go to engine them is when it's really going to hurt...!  I can see twins hanging off either of these babies.
> 
> Check these links.
> 
> ...


Hook, where can i find a price list for these boats. The 19 or 22 might fit my bill. Might sell the lund for one of those.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

chaunc said:


> Hook, where can i find a price list for these boats. The 19 or 22 might fit my bill. Might sell the lund for one of those.


check out the C-Brats---- http://www.c-brats.com/viewforum.php?f=6


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

chaunc said:


> Hook, where can i find a price list for these boats. The 19 or 22 might fit my bill. Might sell the lund for one of those.


Check out the dealer locator link. Send them an email and they should be able to give you pricing info. It looks like the nearest dealers are either in Michigan or the East coast. 
That 25' would be a great Erie (Great lakes) boat...!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

donkey said:


> check out the C-Brats---- http://www.c-brats.com/viewforum.php?f=6



That 16 ftr. is looking real nice...!


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

moved to boats/motors


----------

